
Andy Kaufman and Redd Foxx to tour years after death as holograms - rmason
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/24/arts/andy-kaufman-and-redd-foxx-to-tour-years-after-death.html?_r=1
======
zyxley
Given Kaufman's brand of humor, he might have found this hilarious. People
paying to go see an imaginary version of a dead guy!

~~~
whoopdedo
"Dead."

~~~
zyxley
Good point. I should have said, "an allegedly dead guy".

------
roflchoppa
Who owns the rights to these comics jokes? Does the family of the persons make
money from the shows?

